# Non-stop Flaring



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Hello everyone. So a couple days ago, I posted a thread about my new boy Perseus constantly flaring at my other bettas and what to do. Now, he's literally flaring at everything. He takes a break for 30 seconds and the goes back to flaring. I have the dividers up, so he can't see the bettas. He flares at the dividers, he flares at his flower, he flares before eating, he flares directly after eating, he flares at my finger, he flares at my face, he flares at the towel sitting under his tank, he flares at the sand, he flares at the tank lid, he flares when I kiss him goodnight(yes I do that) he flares at literally nothing(not kidding, he'll just start flaring and puffing up)he's even flaring right now as I'm typing. He hasn't stopped flaring. As I said before, he'll stop for about 30 seconds, then goes back to flaring. It's gotten to the point where I'm starting to worry. I don't want him to hurt himself, because he is literally flaring at all hours. He will not stop. If anyone has any suggestions, I would gladly appreciated it, thank you.


----------



## Saffy (Mar 23, 2017)

Mert used to flare at anything and everything too, he calmed down after a few days, when he got used to everything (though he is flaring at me while I am typing this...). Some bettas are naturally very anxious and territorial. Perhaps put something in his tank where he can hide and calm himself down?


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

Do you keep the lights on in his tank? My boy will flair for the full 4 hour light cycle (I have plants so I view it as a necessary evil) 
Once the lights turn off he is fine/ only flairs at black objects and items. (Darker colors reflect their reflection better) = they can see a male betta they need to fight = aggression.

I'd monitor him closely for a few days if he stops flairing yay! If he keeps it up you may want to look into relocating him temporarily to a plastic bin (with frosted / translucent sides) and keep him in an environment with little to no stimuli until you can narrow down what is triggering him.

Best of luck. I feel your pain in helping an aggressive little boy...


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Bettaloveee said:


> Hello everyone. So a couple days ago, I posted a thread about my new boy Perseus constantly flaring at my other bettas and what to do. Now, he's literally flaring at everything. He takes a break for 30 seconds and the goes back to flaring. I have the dividers up, so he can't see the bettas. He flares at the dividers, he flares at his flower, he flares before eating, he flares directly after eating, he flares at my finger, he flares at my face, he flares at the towel sitting under his tank, he flares at the sand, he flares at the tank lid, he flares when I kiss him goodnight(yes I do that) he flares at literally nothing(not kidding, he'll just start flaring and puffing up)he's even flaring right now as I'm typing. He hasn't stopped flaring. As I said before, he'll stop for about 30 seconds, then goes back to flaring. It's gotten to the point where I'm starting to worry. I don't want him to hurt himself, because he is literally flaring at all hours. He will not stop. If anyone has any suggestions, I would gladly appreciated it, thank you.


It's probably been said already, but the tank might be too bright. If the light is brighter than the room light, there will be reflection on the walls. White sand tends to reflect pretty badly, too. Try adding more plants/rocks/driftwood.


----------



## dennythebetta (Mar 8, 2017)

ThatFishThough said:


> It's probably been said already, but the tank might be too bright. If the light is brighter than the room light, there will be reflection on the walls. White sand tends to reflect pretty badly, too. Try adding more plants/rocks/driftwood.


I agree with @ThatFishThough. It may be the brightness of the light.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

@CaptByMoonlight His light is a super small led strip, but it is pretty bright now that I think of it. I switched all of his dark decor for lighter ones so it would look nicer, I guess I'll have to change it back! Oh well, if it makes him happy! Thank you! 
@ThatFishThough Yeah his light is brighter than the room light. I have heard that white sand reflects a lot, so I'll probably pick up some black sand. I'll definitely be getting more plants and stuff. He's doing great today, I have the lights on and the window open and he's not flaring! Thank you!


----------

